# Tech questions and/or issues from my clients.



## Ronni (May 18, 2022)

I am the go-to tech support person for my clients, and often for their friends, sometimes even for their kids.  Trust me, I am NOT any kind of computer guru, I'm not deeply knowledgeable about computer/phone issues, but I've done my best to keep up in this technological age, so I can almost always solve the issues my clients have.  If not, I have my own personal "geek squad" my children who are always happy to help.  Mostly though, it's either a simple fix, or at least an issue that I've dealt with personally or with some other client, so I have the knowledge base.  

I thought it would be fun to start a thread about my clients' more comical issues, because they find it just as funny as I do when I point out the solution.  

Client called me, early in the am when she normally checks email etc.  Can't get her laptop to accept her password.  She's tried numerous times, (she said at LEAST d50 times, but really she's just not that patient ) and was getting ready to pack up her computer so I could pick it up and diagnose it from home or take it in for repair.  Purchased new last year. Mac Book air.  There should be zero issues, especially since I was on that computer a couple days earlier to do some work for her.  

"Did you make sure you capitalized the first letter of the password?"  Yes, every time!  "And you put in the correct password, right?  It's "Bxxxxxxxxxx"  Yeah, and even looked it up to make sure it was right!  "OK, try it one more time for me, spelling it out, tell me each character as you type it, tell me what's capitalized etc."  She still can't get in.  

OK, then.  "You have your caps lock on."  BINGO!!!! Problem solved.

Another client.  Her screen is totally blank, won't come up.  "Did you hit any key to wake it?"  Yes, nothing.  "Did you push the power button"  Yup, it does nothing.  "Has your power gone out anytime since you last used it?"  No. 

"Please check that it's plugged in."    And every time, I get bluster!  Of course it's plugged in, it's not a laptop I don't take it anywhere, how could it NOT be?  "Please check anyway.."  BINGO!  No power to the unit.  

My clients have a staff, or at the very least one person who cleans for them. It sometimes happens that a cleaning person will unplug the unit to plug in a vacuum, and then not plug the computer back in.  This has happened a few times now, it's surprising how common it is!  

There are more, but I'll leave you with these for the moment!


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 18, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (May 18, 2022)

Well I don't think it's amusing to laugh at people's problems.. . I have the same problem as one of your clients, , I keep getting told to hit any key on my ipad to wake it.. but no-one believes me when I tell them my Ipad doesn't come with a button called 'anykey''


----------

